# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό

## spinalgr1990

Ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό  πωλέιται μονο σαν σετ στα 22€ μαζι με τα μεταφορικά.

Το σετ περιλαμβάνει :4 μικροαυτοματακια Brown Boveri στα 16Α ,2 μικροαυτόματους Brown Boveri στα 40Α ,  1   μικροαυτόματο Geyer 10Α, 6 ασφαλειες Diazed μαζι με φυσίγγια 25Α  ,1 ασφάλεια Neozed με φυσίγγι 35Α, 1 τριπλή ενδεικτική λυχνία Kripal, 1 αυτόματος κλιμακοστασίου , 2 επιτοιχες πριζες  τηλεορασης.


Φωτογραφία του σετ  εδώ

----------

